# De Rosa Replica 57



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

There's one for sale over at Serotta:
http://forums.serotta.com/showthread.php?t=74309

Nice, well thought out bike. The tied and soldered spokes are a nice touch.

Bike is not mine, though it does belong to someone I know, and can vouch for. He actually fronted the cash and drove over an hour each way to get my last Primato, then packed it excellently and shipped it to me.


----------

